# Kabelkanäle für Schreibtisch und Co.



## VivaLosTioz (12. August 2013)

*Kabelkanäle für Schreibtisch und Co.*

Hey,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit meine Kabel möglichst unsichtbar auf der Rückseite des Schreibtischs zu verstecken. Kabelkanäle waren meine erste Idee, aber die sind entweder so schmal, dass da immer nur 1-2 dünne Kabel rein passen oder haben einfach total überzogene Preise. Hat da jemand von euch ne gute Lösung/Alternative? Hab mir überlegt das ganze mit Klettkabelbindern fest zu machen, aber dann bräuchte ich immer noch etwas, womit ich die Klettkabelbinder an der Rückseite des schreibtisches fixieren kann. Klebestreifen möchte ich dafür eher nicht nehmen, also dachte ich an selbstklebende Clips in die ich die Kabelbinder dann einhänge, aber auch die sind in meinen Augen schweine teuer....

Also, hat jemand ne gute Lösung, bei der auch das PLV stimmt? Ich meine so ne kurze Plastikschiene für ein paar Kabel für 20€ und mehr zu verschachern ist die reinste abzocke, da kommt es mich ja billiger, wenn ich eckige Metallrohre aus dem Baumarkt nehme und die an den Schreibtisch schrauben würde.... (Allerdings nicht gerade eine elegante Lösung.. Es sollte schon nicht ******* aussehen )

*EDIT:*
Ich kann mich auch sehr gut mit Klettkabelbindern anfreunden, nur müssten die halt sicher und fest an der Rückseite des Schreibtisches befestigt sein und trotzdem leicht abzunehmen (deshalb nicht kleben), falls ich mal was umstöpseln möchte/muss... Am Liebsten wären mir ja eigentlich Kabelschellen, an denen ich die Klettdinger Aufhänge, nur sind die eigentlich dazu gedacht einzelne Kabel darin fest zu klemmen, also suche ich was Hakenartiges, das wiederum darf dann auch bevorzug selbstklebend sein.

Eine Steckerleiste mit Fußschalter hab ich schon unsichtbar auf der Rückseite des Schreibtischs angebracht, aber die Stromkabel hängen halt in der Gegend rum, auf dem Weg zur Leiste..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kabelkanäle für Schreibtisch und Co.*

Selbst 20  x 30 mm sollte man im Baumarkt günstig bekommen in Weiß um die 3 Taler für 2 m, und mit dieser Länge würde man mehrere Bahnen nebeneinander machen können. Das wäre eine Alternative sowie das oder das


----------



## VivaLosTioz (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kabelkanäle für Schreibtisch und Co.*

Danke!
Die Alternativen hab ich, bis auf die zweite gesehen. Hat mich aber nicht so ganz überzeugt. Die zweite ist da schon etwas besser.

Gibt es nicht auch einfache, selbstklebende Klettstreifen, an denen ich dann jeweils die Klettkabelbinder fixieren könnte? Sowas hab ich nicht gefunden, wäre aber am flexibelsten meiner Meinung nach. Alles andere ist mit etwas mehr Gefummel verbunden^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kabelkanäle für Schreibtisch und Co.*

So etwas in der Art oder mit Kabelbindern ( Beispiel ). Klettband alleine wäre je nach Menge der Kabel und Längen eher kritisch ( hier leider beidseitig klebend )


----------



## VivaLosTioz (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kabelkanäle für Schreibtisch und Co.*

Die Clips von Brennenstuhl hatte ich auch gefunden, sahen auf den ersten Blick aber für mich nicht zielführend aus. Auf den zweiten Blick wäre das zumindest ne akzeptable Variante zum festkleben.

Kabelbinder kommen nicht in Frage. Das hatte ich lange und hat auch seinen Zweck erfüllt, aber wenn ich die dann alle nacheinander aufgepetzt hab wurde es oft mehr Chaos als ohne jegliche Kabelführung 

Klettband finde ich sicher auch einseitig klebend bei Conrad, oder im Baumarkt oder so. Je schwerer die Kabel in den Klettkabelbindern sind, desto mehr klettband würde ich dann einfach zur Stabilisierung nutzen. Denke das dürfte irgendwie hin kommen. Wäre mir das mit dem selbstklebenden klettband früher gekommen hätte es auch nicht zwingend den Thread gebraucht, aber ne zweite Meinung und Tipps einholen ist nie verkehrt 

Hast mir auf jeden fall schon mal sehr weiter geholfen. Danke dafür 

So viele Kabel dürften auch eigentlich nicht zusammenkommen, da meine externen Platten eh nur angeschlossen werden wenn nötig und das dann einfach über Front-USB.

Insgesamt dürften es in etwa diese Kabel sein:
DVI+Power vom Monitor,
evtl. Power von Boxen, falls ich mich entscheide die zu nutzen anstelle meiner Anlage/Ansonsten drei boxenkabel für den Center, FL und FR,
Kabel von Maus und Tastatur,
Power vom PC,
je nach dem wie oft es zum Einsatz kommen wird noch das Verbindungskabel vom Lenkrad zu den Pedalen+USB-Anschluss+Power Kabel, das alles zusammen wäre das Maximum, verteilt auf verschiedene Klettkabelbinder+ausreichend Klettband.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kabelkanäle für Schreibtisch und Co.*

Oder man kombiniert die Kabelbindergeschichte mit dem Klettband. Die Sockel aufkleben und dort die Kabelbinder ( bei passender Größe geht es vielleicht ohne ) fixieren so das man da nachher das Klettband einfädeln kann


----------



## biosmanager (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kabelkanäle für Schreibtisch und Co.*

Das Original:
LABEL THE CABLE

Verwende ich selbst in diversen Variationen und bei mir sieht man absolut keine Kabel.
Zu empfehlen sind die Produkte LTC Wall und LTC Roll. Jedoch etwas teurerer. Die Klebepads lassen sich mit etwas Kraft leicht und ohne Rückstände ablösen.
Für dicke Kabelstränge verwende ich simple Klettbänder aus dem Baumarkt. Ein paar von denen um den Strang gewickelt und schon hält das.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (12. August 2013)

*AW: Kabelkanäle für Schreibtisch und Co.*

Beide Vorschläge sind Top und lassen sich leicht umsetzen. Ich wusste hier stoße ich auf gute Tipps. Danke dafür  Eine dieser beiden Varianten wird es dann wohl auch werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2013)

*AW: Kabelkanäle für Schreibtisch und Co.*

Dann viel Spaß bei der Umsetzung, wenn noch Fragen offen sind einfach stellen


----------

